# 2 missed doses of crinone. should I worry?



## SkiTeri81 (Feb 17, 2012)

We had our embryo transfer on 11/12, due to take HPT on boxing day.

Just arrived at inlaws where we are staying for 2 nights and realised I've forgotten my crinone gel.

I will miss 2 whole doses, Should I panic


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Obviously it's too late now, but either way please don't panic.  If your hpt is positive which hopefully it is, it really shouldn't affect things - some clinics don't give progesterone support at all, or only for 2 weeks from egg collection and others go for the cautious 12 weeks.  If the hpt is negative, two missed doses is highly unlikely to have changed the outcome so don't beat yourself up over it.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SkiTeri81 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Dudders, 

thank you so much for your kind words. We decided to take HPT on xmas day (1 day early), thinking if it was positive we would make the 300 mile round trip to go and get them. test was a BFN  so i was worrying over nothing.

dreaded AF still not arrived today so took another HPT.... BFP!!! so ow i'm in a total flap as i stopped all my meds... crinone, clexane & asprin. will be calling the clinic 2moro to find out what to do


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow congratulations,  I wouldn't worry about the meds, looks like you must have a sticky one on board to have stopped all your meds and got a positive.  Good luck xx


----------

